# Rving in Ireland



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello, 
We have now sold our Autotrail Chieftain & have ordered a new 2008 315ss Georgie Boy Maverick from Travel World, should have it end of April.
Just want to ask any other RV owners in ireland about sites available to larger vechicles & any tips you may have etc.

Thanks 

Stuart


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stuart
Welcome to the dark side mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I just know that you are going to love RVing and in my experience most sites that can handle european MH's can take an RV, you just need to plan ahead and call them first :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We go to Ireland a lot and wouldn't like to take a large RV. Some of the roads are rough and narrow and many of the sites are small.* You definitely need to phone ahead.* My experience tells me you may have problems. We are off next month for 3 weeks but would not like to go in an RV. Parking is a problem anywhere in Ireland as most of the car parks and supermarkets have height barriers due to the Irish traveller problem so whatever you do take a car or hire one.


----------



## irishrver (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Stuart well done on your purchase if want any advice on the rv in regards to tax vrt etc send me a pm, I brought mine in new about 2 years ago from the uk on their trade plates had some problems with tax etc but the cork office were easy enough to deal with took a few months to sort out . in regards camp sites carmac is with out doubt the easiest and the best of them but no real problems from tralee to galway a great site in bantry name escapes me (too wet to run out to the rv to check :lol: ) some of them put me on hard standing and ran cables to us but the joy of the rv is wild camping any beach car park ( just back from ardmore for the lunar eclipse ) lay by in the west outside a church any where it dose not cause an obstruction with 3 or 4 leisure batteries and a genny plenty of space for the girls ( 3 daughters ) we have not had a problem with her the tow car is another story ( when legal is finished ) moved once in france by the local police as there had been a bit of vandalism the night before to some local cars the asked us to move to another part of town 
we have toured most of ireland in her from the ring of kerry crookhaven to the burren midlands wexford etc the main thing I had to learn was to take my time as my wife keeps saying what is the rush the rest of the time i tour on a motorbike which i use as a reci for the rv ( off to Norway in May  ) so once back in the rv i have to retrain myself to slow down.
once again you will have great fun and peace in her as soon as you get used to the shear size of it if you are unsure send out the co pilot to check and guide you in tight spots wishing you and yours many happy miles for the future
Fiach


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stuart

Congrats on the new RV. We've just sold our RV which was a 28ft Fleetwood Flair that we've toured in for the last 4 years. We live in Ireland and have travelled from Donegal down along the west coast, cross country to Dublin and then down along the south east coast. We never had any major problems. Yes, in places the roads are narrow but you just have to take it easy. Our philosophy was always if the oil delivery truck fits then so can we. The RV isn't any bigger than the average provincial bus or tour bus and they travel all over. Just plan ahead and take your time. There are plenty of beautiful camping spots all over. 

Good Luck

Enjoy

Arizona


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

As Arizona said if the local bus can drive around the roads so can you. I have met lots of rv 's in different sites around Ireland.....aido


----------

